# PC fernsteuern



## Moleman (14. August 2004)

Hi,
ich habe mir vor kurzem ein kleines Heimnetzwerk eingerichtet mit 2PCs. Da nur einer der beiden PCs eine Internetverbinung besitzt muss ich den PC natürlich anhaben wenn ich mit dem anderen PC ins Internet möchte. So damit ich aber nicht immer ins Erdgeschoss rennen muss um den PC anzuschalten, wenn ich mal kurz ins Internet möchte auf dem anderen PC, wollte ich wissen ob man dem PC nicht mithilfe irgendeines Programmes vielleicht vom anderen PC aus anschalten könnte ?  

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## fizban (14. August 2004)

das geht mit wakeup on lan

schau dir mal dieses tool an


http://www.spettel.de/lanstart/grundlagen.html


----------



## Moleman (16. August 2004)

Ja danke klappt bestens ist aber ja leider nur eine Testversion. Gibts denn keine Gratisprogramme?


----------



## Ben Ben (16. August 2004)

Folgender Auszug aus dem Winfuture Board (1. Link beim Googlen nach freeware "wake up on lan")



> * Bei http://www.Spettel.de gibt es eine gute Informationen zu Voraussetzungen und Technik. Die professional Edition unterstützt auch directed-Broadcasts.
> * Bei mitglied.lycos.de/the_flo/pwrswtch/ gibt es das Tool Admin's PowerSwitch, das Freeware ist und directed-Broadcasts unterstützt!
> * Bei masterbootrecord.de gibt es das Tool Wakeup! V1.0. Das kostenlose Tool unterstützt directed-Broadcasts.
> * Bei http://www.wakeonlan.digitalwired.net gab es mal ein Tool namens Wake On Lan, welches nun manchmal unter http://www.depicus.com erreichbar ist.
> ...


----------



## Radhad (23. August 2004)

Wenn der PC im Erdgeschoss immer an ist, könntest du Windoes Remote Client benutzen oder z.b. das Programm WinVNC Pro (ich persönlich würde WinVNC Pro bevorzugen). Da kannst du dich dann auf den PC im Erdgeschoss einlogen, und hast auf deinem Bildschirm den Desktop des anderen PC's und kannst alles machen. Allerdings könnte sich ein Nutzer gestört fühlen, weil seine Maus dann von dir bewegt wird ;-)


MfG Radhad


----------

